# H.Crane, ship portrait painter.



## Akaroa (Sep 19, 2021)

Interested on any info as to where H,Crane was based
and when? Was he just an enthusiast into ships( like
my very good late friend Edward Paget-Tomlinson who
did gouache ship portraits to order for me1980/90s), or
was he commercially based.?
Many vessels seem to be cargo, mainly London or
North East but always very varied , 1915- 1930s I have
seen or had, feel sure ordered by owners or crew members?
John.


----------



## loco (Dec 10, 2010)

Not heard of Mr Crane, but I have a watercolour done by New Zealand artist RD Morris of 'Lindfield' painted to order in 1978.

I'm pretty sure he came aboard and took the order on one trip, and presented it to me next trip; fortunately, at the time, that ship was on a (fairly) regular schedule on the West Indies-NZ/Aus run. Quite a few of the Officers ordered paintings from him. Memory suggests it was NZ$50 per painting, but he charged a bit extra if there were two ships on the same painting.

Not an artist, but I also seem to remember 'Frank' (?) someone coming on board to take orders for sheepskin fleeces and clothing, which he dispatched direct to the UK.

Martyn


----------



## Akaroa (Sep 19, 2021)

loco said:


> Not heard of Mr Crane, but I have a watercolour done by New Zealand artist RD Morris of 'Lindfield' painted to order in 1978.
> 
> I'm pretty sure he came aboard and took the order on one trip, and presented it to me next trip; fortunately, at the time, that ship was on a (fairly) regular schedule on the West Indies-NZ/Aus run. Quite a few of the Officers ordered paintings from him. Memory suggests it was NZ$50 per painting, but he charged a bit extra if there were two ships on the same painting.
> 
> ...


Hi again Martyn
I don’t remember ship artists coming aboard in NZ but remember 
in Hong Kong 1964/5 L.Y Dong did, (‘Ding Dong!), and although 
then serving with P&O on liners, asked him to do one of favourite Dutch
coaster and a London tug ! Delivered 48 hours later..The coaster came
out well, the tug not so well, perhaps he farmed work off to another.
Wished I’d bought more Sapphires in Ceylon…..but digressing..! Thanks 
John.








loco said:


> Not heard of Mr Crane, but I have a watercolour done by New Zealand artist RD Morris of 'Lindfield' painted to order in 1978.
> 
> I'm pretty sure he came aboard and took the order on one trip, and presented it to me next trip; fortunately, at the time, that ship was on a (fairly) regular schedule on the West Indies-NZ/Aus run. Quite a few of the Officers ordered paintings from him. Memory suggests it was NZ$50 per painting, but he charged a bit extra if there were two ships on the same painting.
> 
> ...


----------



## barry john macauley (Sep 5, 2012)

I have two of R.D. Morris' masterpieces, one of the Aramaic and the other of the Akaroa. The Aramaic is steaming from Starboard to Port while the Akaroa is steaming from Port to Starboard. Not much you can tell me about Art.
I also had a couple of Sheep fleeces and a Sheepskin Jacket I bought for my Wife. The Purveyor was originally based in Sydney before moving to Auckland. Not many people know that.


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Akaroa said:


> Hi again Martyn
> I don’t remember ship artists coming aboard in NZ but remember
> in Hong Kong 1964/5 L.Y Dong did, (‘Ding Dong!), and although
> then serving with P&O on liners, asked him to do one of favourite Dutch
> ...


I've got a set of sapphires (2 off) which I bought in sri lanka, they're in a little white paper envelope and tucked away in my draw.Haven't the foggiest what their valuation would be and can't even remember what I paid for them, chap came on board in Colombo selling them.Anybody got an idea of how to value them?


----------



## Akaroa (Sep 19, 2021)

taffe65 said:


> I've got a set of sapphires (2 off) which I bought in sri lanka, they're in a little white paper envelope and tucked away in my draw.Haven't the foggiest what their valuation would be and can't even remember what I paid for them, chap came on board in Colombo selling them.Anybody got an idea of how to value them?


All I would say take them to proper Jewellers, not by post!
remember at time(years ago!) was offered £25 by one and
by another £350.!. , but does depend on the cut….


----------



## peter43murphy (11 mo ago)

I have written a book on my first voyage to sea as a very naïve cadet on J&C Harrison's 'Harpalion' in May 1961 starting from Jarrow and ending when the ship was finally sold to the Greeks in July of the following year in Colombo.
I would really like to hear from anyone who sailed with me that voyage.
(Capt.) Peter D Murphy LLM Sydney


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

barry john macauley said:


> I have two of R.D. Morris' masterpieces, one of the Aramaic and the other of the Akaroa. The Aramaic is steaming from Starboard to Port while the Akaroa is steaming from Port to Starboard. Not much you can tell me about Art.
> I also had a couple of Sheep fleeces and a Sheepskin Jacket I bought for my Wife. The Purveyor was originally based in Sydney before moving to Auckland. Not many people know that.


Was that Mr Breen in Customs Street? Used to set up shop on board and was good for a lift? Very likeable bloke.

John T


----------

